# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Kur te qeshni mbani barkun me dore(5 faqe)

## Jola

U bo nji rapine banke dhe hajdutat i detyruan njerzit qe sa leke kishin ti dorzonin.
Nje goce i erdhi keq per nje plake aty afer dhe i tha njonit prej tyre ta linte ate plaken.
Jo te gjithe pa perjashtim ia ktheu ai
E mir mo, prap i than njerzve qe te gjitha bizhuterit ti dorzonin gjithashtu,
Prap kjo goca i tha per plaken , jo jo i tha prap ai te gjithe.
Me ne fund do ti ndanin burrat me nje ane, dhe grat vec se tani do ti perdhunonin.
Ksaj goces i vinte shume gjynah per plaken dhe i thot:
Lejeni kte nonen rehat se o e vjeter!
Plakes sju durua mo dhe i pergjigjet:
Moj goce qeke llafazane e madhe ti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ishin ne ushtri dhe komandanti zgjodhi vec 1 irlandez, 1 italian dhe 1 shqiptar dhe i boni 1 pyetje:
Si e pershkruani femren tuaj ideale.
- Irlandezi , 1.80,  dhe me gjoks shum te madh, sepse ne irlandezet jemi shum te fort ne seks.
- Italiani 1.70 elegante dhe me gjoks mesatar, sepse ne italianet jemi shume romantike.
Po ti o shqiptar i thot komandanti?
- Shqiptari, 1.50 me koke te madhe e sidomos te sheshte, e me vesh te medhenj.
Uaaa, u cuditen te gjith ushtaret
Po ja u pergjigj shqiptari , 1.50 sepse eshte ne mase e kap nga veshet e kshu para e mrapa
Po mir i thot komandanti po pse koka e sheshte?
- Pse o lale teken e rakise ku ta ve une!!!!!!!!!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ishte 1 here 1shqiptar dhe 1 amerikan, kta i kishin bere nje te mire zotit dhe ai do ti plotsonte 3 deshira, por me nje kusht qe amerikanit dyfishin.
-I pari shqiptari, dua nje vile 3 katshe,
ok zoti shqiptarit, 2 amerikanit
E mir mo pati icik inat shqiptari pa ska gje mo tha
Tani dua nje femer te bukur
Ne rregull zoti, 1 shqiptarit dopjo amerikanit.
Shqipoja u terbua
- Deshira e fundit o zot, dua te me heqesh nje ****!
1 shqiptarit, 2 amerikanit,
-Na pra tani i thot amerikanit 
- U bone ti shkerdhat te pallosh 2 femra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Ishte prishur rubineti i cesmes ne ministri..Therrasin nje idraulik per ta rregulluar dhe 1 tjeter per me e ndihmuar.Perpiqet me celes te zakondshem se hap dot dhe i thot ktij tjetrit
-Me gjej nje anglez( celes)
-Ku ta gjej thot ky, ketu ka vetem skrapallinj!!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nje cift ishin nga liqeni dhe po putheshin. Afer tyre ndodhej dhe nje xhaje. Djali i thot vajzes:
Me do mua ti zemra?
- Te dua si jo , i thot vajza
-Nqs me do i thot djali shko dhe meri atij xhajes 1 qime b_ythe.
Shkon vajza tek xhaja dhe ja kerkon  1 qime dhe i thot nqs sma jep i dashuri im do kujtoje se nuk e dua.
- Mir moj te keqen xhaja mos u merakos, dhe ja jep 1 qime.
Filluan   te puthen perseri dhe tani vajza i thot djalit
- Po ti me do mua?
Si jo i thot djali
-Mir atehere shko meri dhe ti atij xhajes 1 qime b_ythe Niset djali dhe i thote:
-Aman xhaje dhe un kam hallin e asaj goces, me tha nqs e dua me tha se do nje qime b_ythe nga te tuat.
Atehere xhajes sju durua me dhe i pergjigjet:
- Pse mor te keqen xhaja , ca u be ***** e xhajes " luledele me do s'me do?" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Blerim London

Jola shum te mira 

hallall je shum e mire 
me respekt Blerimi

----------


## malli

hallall buken e darkes , hi hi hi

----------


## Jola

Flm, ja dhe nje tjeter per ju te dy:

Ishin gjermani, kinezi dhe shqiptari dhe po tregonin shpikjet e tyre
-  Gjermani ne kemi shpikur qe makina nga shpejtesia e madhe gati te ngrihet pak nga sip e rruges,
-kinezi, ndersa ne kemi bere te mundur qe seshte nevoja ta mbajme ne dor cel se shtypim nje buton dhe flasim rehat,
-shqiptari skishte cte thoshte, dhe ja fut nje pordhe
-Uaa c,ishte kjo ia kthejn ata?
-Shqiptari: I nisa nje faks gruas!!!

----------


## Jola

Per ju qe i kini qef barcaletat:

Si gjithmon, nje gjerman, nje italian dhe nje shqiptar
- Gjermani , ne kemi hapur nje grope te thelle 200 m, dhe kemi gjetur tel, kjo do te thote se ne qe para 200 vjetesh kemi patur telefon.
- Italiani , por ne e kemi hapur 300m dhe kemi gjetur tel, kshu qe e kemi patur telefonin para jush.
- Shqiptari, ne kemi hapur nje grope 400m, dhe skemi gjetur asgje, kjo do te thote se ne qe atehere kena pas celular.!!!


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vdes njoni dhe shkon ne parajse.
Aty shikon shume dhoma dhe midis tyre nje dhome vetem me ore, si kurioz qe ishte i thot Shen Pjetrit:
- Cdo te thone te gjith ato ore?
- Ato simbas  shpejtesise se levizjeve te akrepave tregojne korrupsionin e cdo shteti
Shef oren e Amerikes, leviznin por shum ngadale
Te Gjermanit pak me shpejt, e kjo do te thoshte se e kishin korrupsionin pak me te larte se Amerika.
Amon i thot do me tregosh dhe pak oren e Shqipris?
- Aha se kemi i thot Shen Pjetri se e ka marre zoti per ventilator!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Duke pare nje film nje mbremje gruaja dhe burri te du te ulur ne krevat.
- Ajo eshte femer i thote burri gruas, jo ti qe je bere si autokombajn
- e mir thot gruaja
Vajti ora per tu shtrire
- Burri, i afrohet dhe e ngacmon
- Gruaja se le
Burri , hemi he
- Gruaja, pse do ve ne pune autokombajnen per nje kalli misri une!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jola

Si gjithmon gjermani, italiani dhe shqiptari.
Kesaj rradhe do behej nje test se kush do rrinte me shume ne nje dhome me miza.
Futet gjermani rrin vetem 10min, sduron dot me dhe del.
Futet italiani rrin icik me shume se gjermoni, vetem kur del mbas 20min , pulla pulla ne ftyre.
Tani e kishte rradhen shqiptari, kalojne 10min , 20min,  30min, 1ore, dhe del me ne fund
-Po si ja bere o shqiptar?!!
-Po ja vrava nje mize dhe te gjitha shkun ne varrim.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Ky testi tjeter ishte se kush do rrinte me gjate ne nje stalle me derra.
Hyn gjermoni , srrin dot me shum se 5min
Italiani del mbas 15min, gjith balte dhe i zhgryer ne lluce
Hyn shqiptari, vetem mbas 7min del derri
-Jo o vlla srrihet me shqiptarin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Jola

Trokasin ne nje dere dy veta qe te flasin per zotin. 
Hap deren gruaja
- Kemi ardhur per tju folur per driten e shenjt
Gruaja i therret burrit nga dera:
-Qazimo , hec se kan ardh kta te " KESH-it



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Nje mistrec vizaton nje gaforre ne tavolinen e zyshes
Sa ulet zysha e shef e tmerohet,  mbasi e gjen kush e kishte bere  i thot mistrecit qe te sillte babain ne takim me prinder.
Mbasi i tregon c'kishte bere, tani po degjonte te atin 
- Aman moj shoqja mesuse, ti te pakten vetem qenke trembur por babai im ka akoma qe i djeg gjuha, ngaqe shejtani kishte vizatuar nje vagine tek xhami i sobes!!!!!!!!

----------


## Blerim London

nje pershendetje per te gjithe shum te mira barsaletat 

jola te falenderoj shum per kete tem 

me respekt Blerimi

----------


## Jola

Nga Vlora

Mamaja - Beni hajd ne shpi se do vij daja
Beni - I q**** robt dajes, pse prap vertikal do fle une!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motra sa te ngushta i paske pantallonat, avash se ja more frymen gopit!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## lulebore123

hahahahahahahaahahahah sa te bukura 
hec ta them dhe une nje

na ishte nje her nje burre dhe po ushetonte me tren.  me vete kishte dhe nje gjel deti dhe e kishte vene mu aty te k****
po koken e gjelit e kishte lene lart.
aty isthe dhe nje burre dhe ky rri e rri dhe e shikon.
ky burri me gjel i thot ca ke qe shikon???
ky rri e rri dhe thot:
me kok pa kok me lafsh pa lafsh po me sqep skisha pare ndonje her une loooooooooooool

hope u like it

----------


## Jola

Shkon nji xhaje ne qytet dhe kur kalon para nje farmacije sheh disa njerez, si kurioz qe ishte pyet disa cuna qe ishin ulur ne trotuar.
- O cuna ca ka dal qe paska shum rradhe?
Per tu tallur me xhajen , njeri i tha qe kane  dal kokrra  qe po te pish nje te ben 10 vjet me te ri
Xhaja i pergjigjet:
- Sa vjec je ti te keqen xhaja?
- 20 i thote
- Epo mire pi dy kokrra dhe te shkosh ne p** te sateme!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Perseri shkon xhaja ne qytet dhe e merr urija dhe shkon per te ngrene qofte, qoftet ishin mbaruar dhe shitsja i thot qe kemi vetem " hot dog", epo mirr i thot xhaja ma be nje panine.
E mbaron xhaja paninen dhe e pyet se cdo te thoshte " hot dog"
- Shitsja i pergjigjet:
Ne shqip e perkthyer do te thot qen i nxehte
- Po mire i thote xhaja , po pse pjesen me te keqe mua ma kishit vene juve!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lulebore123

hahhahahahahahahahahah
shume te bukura

----------


## Doctorifshatit

ne ral le te pare foto grafia e joles shume e buku r. the barcaletat teforta jane.     give us one more baby

----------


## Doctorifshatit

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  o h oh  oh oh humori te themb  po qaj   bravo bravo jola . shume e forte je. po ku i ke gjtur keto barcaleta te frota.

----------


## Jola

- Sa here qe gruaja bonte makarona burri i thoshte cunit:
- Haji te keqen babi makaronat haji se te rritet bibilushi
Nje here dy here gruaja sduroi dot me dhe nje dite i ven te gjith tenxheren perpara dhe i thote:
- ha o  lumadh per vete ha njehere!!!!

----------


## Blerim London

hahahah

jola shum te bukura 

te uroj qe te vendoseshsa me shum 

me respekt Blerimi

----------


## Jola

Nje fmi i vogel me te jemen perdore po qante papushim, s,duroj me e jema dhe i thot - Pusho se do ti them xhaxhi policit!
Cuni i vogel s,pushonte
Papritur kalon nje polic aty afer dhe mamaja e djalit i thote
- O xhaxhi polici do ti thuash te pushoj se qari ky cyni apo jo?
Polici- Pushoo seee ta palloj mamin pastaj!!!!!!!!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Nje tip  kishte marre nje aspirin , pak uje dhe po i fuste brenda nje prezervativi
- I thot njoni aty afer ca po bon mer? - Ky i pergjigjet:
- Po i q* robt gripit !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lo Bello

jola shume te bukura kto.po sa shume dike mor lal.

----------


## ganoid

urime joles edhe te tjereve per postimet!

vlanjati pordhac!
nje avjon Paris-Tirane ra ne dete ne nje ishull te panjohur.
mbijetoi vlonjati dhe nje franceze. "do q...... mi motre?" i thote vlonjati.
"po me"-ja kthen francezja.
pas nja gjashte muajsh sex kafsheror,vlonjati u merzit dhe nje dite i thote francezes.
"qethi njecik floket te shkurter!"
i qethi francezja
"merr dy fija floku dhe beji mustaqe!"
e beri francezja
"hajde ulu ketu prane meje!"-i thote vlonjati
shkoi u ul francezja , e nderkohe i thote vlonjati
"kam q.re nje p.idh FRENGE VELLA ma ka kenaq k...rin

p.s. vlonjatet jo personale lol.

----------


## Jola

Ne oqean marinaret ishin shthurur fare ngaqe kishin nje vit pa pare grua me sy. Kapiteni i bie ne sy kjo gje dhe per tjua ngritur moralin marinarve porosit marangozin e anijes te beje nga nje derrase per secilin ne formen e p****, dhe jua shperndan marinarve.
Pastaj e pa kapiteni se mbas ksaj marinaret po punonin me shume dhe ishin me te gezuar.
Mgas dy ditesh degjohet nje krisme dhe njeri nga marinaret bie perdhe i vdekur..
Del nga kabina dhe pyet si eshte puna.
Del njeri nga marinaret dhe thot e ka vrare ai.
Po pse - pyet kapiteni?
Po ja ia kthen ky- sepse e gjeta me drrasen time kapiten.

----------

